# US Angler's Choice



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

what a day at good old West Branch. 3 fish were caught today by 2 different teams, thats it. a total of 13 teams ended up fishing. Lets get those numbers up. The next tournament is at Milton so the turnout should be good and the payout will be even better. The old man fished today and turned one fish, one dink that just wouldnt stretch any more, no matter hold much it was stepped on. 

The Discerni Boy's

Link to US Angler's Choice website:
http://www.usanglerschoice.net/Schedules/NorthEastOhio.html


----------



## G3HP200 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bass should be put on the indangered species list at West Branch! That has to be the worst lake in all of Eastern Ohio!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

lake is just as good as the the other reservoirs..have had some bad weather.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree, WB can be a great bass lake. Weather has been nasty though and it won't start to give up good fish till weather gets little better! Same goes for Berlin.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Berlin was good to me so far this year. WB does have some good fish, but circuits need to learn that if they want a decent weigh-in and a decent field of competitors, they need to schedule this lake later in the season. It's simply not a spring time lake. I mean I'm only 18 and I know that this lake sucks in the spring. 

Joey Discerni


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished a tournament 2 years ago at WB. 45 boats and 3 bass were caught! I haven't been back since, I hate the lake with a passion.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

i also fished that tournament, I believe that was the last year that GOTT was around. It was funny because we actually caught 1 that day but it was 11 15/16ths inches longs. we thought that everybody woulda had a limit. oh how we were wrong!!! lol funny stuff. If it was up to me, they could drain that place and build a giant Bass Pro Shops or something. lol

The Discerni Boy's


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I disagree with west branch being terrible in the spring.

My best fishing on that lake has been mid-April through mid-May.

This is year has been exceptionally tough though.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

WB is an awesome lake early in the spring under normal conditions.

The past three years have been unusual to the norm for the March,April, May time frames- not to mention some of the snowiest winters on record.

A late April WB bite has produced some of the better field wieghts I have ever participated in. 

The lake itself has changed dramatically as well though, and it does not contain the quality of bass it once did in the late80's early 90's and again in late 90's. The presumed class years of bass will again make WB pretty awesome fishery come about 2years.

Watch the Lakes trail weights in end of May for this particular season- might be surprised!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

The problem with WB is the heavy introductions of both the Muskies and the Strippers. Both of these species have become the dominating preditor fish in this lake, leaving the bass, crappie, and other game fish with nothing to eat. These other fish take over habitat, and simply eat everything. The fish are still there, there are just not as many because of these severe predating fish. I personally hope I can find some of those left over big guys for that Lakes tourny though because we could use a good finish in that one.

The Discerni Boy's


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

team boatboys,
I have to disagree WB has a huge population of crappie.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Last spring I caught a ton of 10-12 inch bass at west branch. I think that is a very promising sign. The musky are a problem though.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I didnt mean to say that the fish arent there, they are, its just that the muskies are over running them. I must say though that its and ecosystem that will survive because that is what it does. The populations of the fish will be fine aventually its just difficult because everywhere you try to fish there is a musky. If you didnt know, if a musky is in the area the other game fish will dissperse because they will be eaten by these dominating fish. Muskies have no natural aquatic preditors. They have nothing to be scared of and they arent. There is a giant population of big crappies in that lake though, that is a statement that I must renig. Cya on the water boys!!

The Discerni Boy's


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the lake has been agressively stocked to become a world class muskie lake, It's one of the tops in the nation, I guess you give something up with every gain....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Muskies have indeed impacted the lake. Bass will retreat from a predator, they will also cohabitate.

Here is what you said boatboy..."but circuits need to learn that if they want a decent weigh-in and a decent field of competitors, they need to schedule this lake later in the season"

Maybe you should just trade that aluminum G3 rig on a Stratos and It'll help learn how to fish those tough times on good waters! 

Easy now, you dont wanna get :S 

Nip


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

My take on West Branch is is it can be on fire and it can be down. There are still some nice fish in WB but like someone said before I have caught a lot of 10-12 inch fish, which is a good sign. I think in about 2-3 years ol' West Branch will be one of the better lakes around for bass.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

WOW!!! I cant believe you had to crack on the boat. thts some shady **** there man. All I am saying is that I dont prefer the lake, chill out man. Now about tht "aluminum G3 rig". HAHA u have no idea what u r missing in that rig. let me c that stratos run full throttle in 4 footers, go in 6 inches of water, haha, there is no comparison. that rig will take u out of the shoot, and with a 200 hp engine burn you to where ever u wanna go. this thing also will not guzzle gas with the new yamaha 4 stroke engine. by the way the deck on this rig is the largest in production and on top of that its more affordable and will hold its value. HAHA I laugh at this. There is simply no comparison. you started this stupid arguement and i just ended it. i dont like to argue with people but when needed ill lay it on the line!! cya on the water boys. 

  Joey Discerni


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Guys guys guys, take it easy. cant we all get along?


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

"sigh" im fine. sorry mr franks i dont have any hard feelings towards u. ur a good guy and all just lay off of tht rig, its a good rig! i also dont have a whole alot of exerience on the water. i dont think i am doing bad for being 18 as far as success. cya on the water guys.

Joey Discerni


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Boatboys, I am only 16, maybe we can hook up one day and wet a line!
See ya on the water!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

hey Mr. Bass thts sweet that u r only 16 and u bass fish. i started fishing tourney when i was 15 and i have been hooked ever since. its hard to start out if u dont have a rig or anything. lucky for me i get to fish out of my dads boat and i also have a good relationship with boat boys in north jackson which allows me to use a demo HP 200 for the bigger tournys. i have also been priviliged to be able to fish with Nick Prvonozac and become good friends with him. i have no problem takin u out cause i know exactly how u feel you need water time as do i. my aol sn is wghbaseball04 hit me up maybe we will hook up.

Joey Discerni


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

It appears to have only been a joke regarding the boat. No need to get offended. If it floats, it will allow you to catch some bass. In that aspect no boat is better than the next. 

Joey - go to school and study marine biology or something. It appears you like to talk about that stuff. As for me, I have to get back to studying for my last final. Then I'll be back on the water and making money working.

Keep talking boys. This has been amusing to read when I need a study break. I say we line up that G3 and that 200 proxl next to eachother and have a race from the dam to the causeway at mosquito! As for fuel goes - I don't think that is much of an issue here. Anyone driving a big suv, trailering a bass rig with a 40-50 gallon tank isnt exactly concerned about fuel economy. At wide open throttle no outboard is fuel efficient in the sense of the word, only more fuel efficient relative to other outboards.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Better yet. Lets have everyone fish out of jon-boats and compare anglers. Because really that's what matters, what good is boat if you can fill the well. 

Man, I use to think I was the young kid talking on these boards. When did I get to be 22. I feel old.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

i should be studing for my last final too actually. i am really stressed out right now. im not mad at anyone and ur right its not the boat that catches fish its the angler!!

Joey Discerni


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I was pulling some fins guys! having a little fun  

I'll be 35 tomorrow. I'd bet I could get into some kinda legal trouble if I keep messn' with you bucks!

G3's are great boats Joey, and please don't ever refer to me as "MR" Franks unless you are on my probation caseload!  

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

too all of you guys cryin bout fianls...just stop, i have 5 papers due +2 exams! hahahaha stress, you ready for sat. mr franks????? my scrn name is johnboy111711


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

oh yeah, I got a 14ft seanymph w/ a 9.9, who wants to go up against that?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Johboy, I knew you were on my caseload! I'm goona have to file a pv now! Get to studying fellas!

Nip


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

hey happy b-day nip, congrats on that. i am just playin also, we r all friends on this little thing. lol. have a good one guys and keep them lines wet.

Joe Discerni 

P.S. i have been signing Joey because my dad is Joe, but he will never leave a post so i am now Joe.


----------

